# S.1150 Kit für Shadow Rock Pro



## Pikus (26. Juni 2014)

*S.1150 Kit für Shadow Rock Pro*

Moin be quiet!,

ich habe vor einiger Zeit einen Shadow Rock Pro auf ein AM3-Mainboard geschraubt. Nun hab ich ein Upgrade auf S.1150 gemacht und finde das Befestigungskit für ebendiesen Sockel nicht mehr.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das Kit von euch zu beziehen?

MfG


----------



## Pikus (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: S.1150 Kit für Shadow Rock Pro*

*und ab nach oben*


----------



## be quiet! Support (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: S.1150 Kit für Shadow Rock Pro*

Hallo Pikus,

klar kann ich dir helfen. Bitte nenne mir deine Adresse per PM, dann schicke ich dir ein Angebot für ein komplettes Montage-Kit für einen 1150 Sockel.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## Pikus (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: S.1150 Kit für Shadow Rock Pro*

Danke dir, die PN ist raus


----------

